# Need smallest and slimmest AMD based cheap motherboards



## Chetan1991 (Nov 12, 2014)

I am looking for cheap motherboards with AMD APUs that are:


as small and slim as possible; open to micro ITX, nano ITX etc.
cheap, <Rs. 5k
With an APU capable of HD playback, running Windows 7, Linux Mint, modern browsers, Tally etc. smoothly
Support SO-DIMMS, to reduce height
Have an LVDS port for attaching a screen (not mandatory)
External power supply

I'm open to boards with soldered APUs as well.

I'm not looking into Intel based boards, since they cost a lot more for the same performance.

How are the motherboards fabricated by Chinese companies, such as those listed on Alibaba? I'm asking this because I will be using a model for prototyping, and if the product is feasible, I will order in large quantities.

- - - Updated - - -

I think I created the thread in the wrong section. Mods, could you please move it to the motherboard section?


----------



## mitraark (Nov 13, 2014)

If you could mention the purpose of using such a motherboard that would help in deciding on providing suggestions. If you're looking forward to building an HTPC of some kind I think it would be wiser to get some decent motherboard , for other kind of display you can go for chinese smaller sets if you need them for some other purpose.


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2014)

If you are ok with Intel get either GA-J1800N-D2H at around 4k. Should serve all of your purposes nicely.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

A Mini-ITX Form factor Combo motherboard E350N is working for me nicely for a year now. Capable to do everything mentioned in the first post.
Gigabyte E350N Motherboard

When I bought it cost was Rs 4200, not it have reached to Rs 5299. But locally should be lower.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 13, 2014)

[MENTION=102993]mitraark[/MENTION] The board must be capable of running Win7 and Mint, modern browsers with some tabs, and light software. 

  [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] The GA-J1800N-D2H has nice performance but it requires a psu with a 12v plug. I am looking for a board with external adapter.

   [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION] The E350 has DIMM slots. that makes it too tall for me. Also its rather expensive.

May I mention again that I'm not building a system for personal use but to protoype a niche product. 
I could be ordering the boards in batches of 10s or 100s in the future, thus looking for cheap ones. 

How are the ones built by Chinese companies?

Do the reputed companies provide boards at signifiantly reduced price at 10+ volume?


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

Did I mention it's combo meaning it's motherboard plus processor too?


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 13, 2014)

I checked that. I'm inclining towards nano itx boards. There's a huge selection on alibaba. Now the problem is how to know which manufacturer has quality products and clearing customs.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 13, 2014)

The only way to know that are professional reviews and buyer reviews. And I have no idea about Alibaba.

Does a thing like Raspberry Pi suits your need? But you can only use Linux on it.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 13, 2014)

Rasberry Pi is too weak. I want something that can run Windows.
Mini and nano itx boards are my only options I think.


----------



## topgear (Nov 21, 2014)

Try finding Asrock AM1H-ITX or Q1900DC-ITX.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Nov 25, 2014)

Checked those mobos. Sadly, both have vertical ram slots.


----------

